# BMW understands



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

the importance of advertising. The new beemer diesel.Get on board Chevy or the diesel cruze will fail do to the lack of sales


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

:sigh:
I've seen that before and its perfect from a marketers perspective. Lets face it, Americans hate the word "hybrid" or "diesel". But they know and love "# MPG". So BMW put 45 MPG front and center.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm baffled at the lack of advertising as well. Chevy has a great car on their hands and they're just sitting on it. I don't know how many times people have looked at me like I'm crazy when I tell them my Cruze is a diesel. No one has any idea they exist. I don't understand why they would put all the time and effort into this car to get it right, just to let it die from simply no advertising. Either Chevy has some big campaign planned, or this car was simply a "project" to see if they could actually do it...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Either Chevy has some big campaign planned, or this car was simply a "project" to see if they could actually do it...


I personally think it's a little of both....A colorado, equinox, malibu, impala diesel makes far more sense and I think the successful cruze was the safest project to "see if they could do it". I believe there are far bigger plans then the cruze in the works, this was the guinea pig for engineers to hone their skills with the current diesel emissions standards in a small package using already readily available parts from their global sources. There is a lot about this car that shows that. Even how things are laid out. It was "this is what you have to use, show us what you can come up with". With all this said, I am very happy with my car!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, sales numbers will show this is true about BMW advertising for the diesel, with them selling almost 3 times as many 3 series diesel in December as Chevy sold diesel Cruzes with probably 10 times as many dealers.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Bring My Wallet is also a status symbol for people that just wouldn't buy a chevy even if you put a 3 liter diesel in the impala.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> Bring My Wallet is also a status symbol for people that just wouldn't buy a chevy even if you put a 3 liter diesel in the impala.


Mmmmm a 3 liter I6 diesel in the Impala with AWD..... I can dream haha


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Superbowl would be a good commercial ad for the TD


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

What Chevy should do is bring a 1.4/1.6 TD diesel with a great tune from factory on it and people would really see some nice MPG !


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

diesel said:


> Mmmmm a 3 liter I6 diesel in the Impala with AWD..... I can dream haha


Inline 6? Never happen!


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Inline 6? Never happen!


I dunno, Suzuki Verona was a I6 FWD, it's about the size of an Impala if not smaller. It's not a diesel.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

For many years people have avoided US brands due to perceived quality problems.

Then, when those companies phase in cars slowly so they can insure quality, other people complain..?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Garandman said:


> For many years people have avoided US brands due to perceived quality problems.
> 
> Then, when those companies phase in cars slowly so they can insure quality, other people complain..?


If that's what they are doing, then fine. But I think there is enough evidence that this is a good car and ready for mass consumption. I, for one have put 38K trouble free miles on one.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Bet BMW cant advertise reliability yet. Sure 45 MPG but till warranty ends then take out your little piggy bank lol.

Yes I have a beemer come at me btos

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Another important aspect is getting dealers in the swing of things before a full scale launch is released. As we've realized since the start, we're the guinea pigs in this process. Not saying it's the most friendly thing to the consumers but it's the reality of things.

To me, mass marketing the 2015 Cruze that has the complete make-over AND diesel is the wiser use of marketing dollars. It's only a year away, not even. This years model has sold 1/4 of max production for the year with hardly any advertising. More will sell as the deals are there as others have shown they are now out there, just in time for the 2015 lineup

I think the conservative approach to this project is a wise move so far, the time is approaching to go "all-in"


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> To me, mass marketing the 2015 Cruze that has the complete make-over AND diesel is the wiser use of marketing dollars. It's only a year away, not even. This years model has sold 1/4 of max production for the year with hardly any advertising. More will sell as the deals are there as others have shown they are now out there, just in time for the 2015 lineup.


Complete make-over isn't coming until the 2016 MY. It was delayed about a year ago. Apparently Chevy decided the current generation Cruze was selling well enough they decided to give their engineers another year to get the next one right. Hopefully they don't screw it up like the '13 Malibu or the '12 Civic; nothing like a redesign after one model year that nearly killed off one of your most successful models.

What this means is there will be two MY of the current generation Cruze diesel (assuming they don't kill it off); the 2014 and the 2015.

I'm curious if they'll make major changes to the next gen Cruze diesel, assuming it continues. New engine? New tranny? At the rate they're selling now, they're be roughly 10-12,000 of the current generation Cruze diesels on the road before the switch to the new model. Hopefully they'll continue to be well supported even if the next gen uses a different engine, etc.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Bet BMW cant advertise reliability yet. Sure 45 MPG but till warranty ends then take out your little piggy bank lol.
> 
> Yes I have a beemer come at me btos
> 
> -I'm mobile-


Maybe this is why you see so many new BMWs on the road. Their owners trade them in at the end of their warranties or OEM tire life, whichever comes first.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think that maybe this cars only purpose is to raise GM's CAFE standards so they can sell more SUV's. This car raises GM's average fleet MPG. Look at the Chevy Volt. I'm sure they didn't expect the car to sell in big numbers but it sure did serve to raise the CAFE standard and score some political points. I think the Cruze can stand on its own merits though.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for setting me straight panjet!

a question for the crew, do new cars sell better in spring/summer like most everything else it seems. (At least in my region). If so, it's perfect timing for them to be in stock at many dealers and the dealers ready to service by this point. Maybe then there will be advertising in selective markets?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anyone ever posted the sales breakdown of the various Cruze models? We're all comparing the CTD to other things like the TDI, BMW, or Chevy's own 12,000 car limit for the '14 MY, but it'd be interesting to see the breakdown of the various trim levels of the Cruze itself.

Judging by inventory alone, I did a search around the Minneapolis, MN zip code (where I bought my Cruze) using Chevrolet's vehicle finder:

LS: 89 (80 AT, 9 MT)
1LT: 165 (163 AT, 2 MT)
2LT: 38 (33 AT, 5 MT)
LTZ: 31
Eco: 11 (4 AT, 7 MT)
Diesel: 25 (At one point a couple of months ago this number was close to 50)

Total: 359

I know we can't judge too much just by looking at inventory numbers (especially in just one region and in one time of year), but that would lead me to believe that Chevy might possibly be selling a similar number of diesels as they do Ecos if not more. Although, I understand the diesel model is a far more unique standalone trim level, so it is probably much more financially viable for Chevy to sell and support gas Ecos alongside the non-Eco gas models vs. selling and supporting a diesel model in low numbers.

Anyway, I didn't have too much of a point there other than just food for thought.


----------



## flstc1450 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gator said:


> View attachment 55969
> the importance of advertising. The new beemer diesel.Get on board Chevy or the diesel cruze will fail do to the lack of sales


It may fail due to the high price. The only one I saw at the dealer had an MSRP of over 29K.
Even the salesman said the price point was too high for a Cruze.
Still an interesting car.
I'll wait another year or two before I decide what to do.
The higher cost of the diesel doesn't offset the fuel cost savings. In my opinion.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

flstc1450 said:


> It may fail due to the high price. The only one I saw at the dealer had an MSRP of over 29K.
> Even the salesman said the price point was too high for a Cruze.
> Still an interesting car.
> I'll wait another year or two before I decide what to do.
> The higher cost of the diesel doesn't offset the fuel cost savings. In my opinion.


Given the number of LTZ's Chevy is selling and the CTD is cheaper I'd say your salesman is blowing smoke. He just doesn't want to sell the CTD and hasn't learned how to sell it. Unfortunately what the CTD (and ECO MT for that matter) need is for fuel prices in the US to climb again.

Your statement about the higher cost of diesel is valid. Diesel prices are frequently higher than 87 octane unleaded, but they tend to be on par with 91/93 octane unleaded, which is what the Cruze really wants anyway. Being able to run on 87 is a marketing gimmick.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Saw that beauty up close the other day (328d). Beautiful car. However, pointless car.

If I'm going to pay $50,000 for a compact car, why do I care about fuel economy? I may as well upgrade to a Tesla and dump fuel altogether.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

obermd said:


> Maybe this is why you see so many new BMWs on the road. Their owners trade them in at the end of their warranties or OEM tire life, whichever comes first.


About 60% of BMW's and other such "Luxury" cars are leased. So the lessees are less sensitive to purchase price and maintenance is often included in the lease, since it preserves the owner's investment.

Car brand most often purchased with cash: Subaru at 38%.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> Maybe this is why you see so many new BMWs on the road. Their owners trade them in at the end of their warranties or OEM tire life, whichever comes first.


Which is why i leased it. No way would i have financed this thing 

1) $500+ a month nothanksjeff lol
2) When its paid off, something for sure will go MAJORLY wrong
3) New model always looks nicer

Lease+
1) Drive it
2) get another one
3) ??
4) Profit.

However, if i can get my hands on a diesel when my lease is up, i will jump right on it. Hopefully the price difference doesn't equal that of a 335I.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I totally agree on a lease with a hybrid or electric car, the batteries will deteriorate and the battery technology will improve, but with a diesel I disagree with a lease.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> I totally agree on a lease with a hybrid or electric car, the batteries will deteriorate and the battery technology will improve, but with a diesel I disagree with a lease.


I was not referring to the Cruze diesel lol.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well I can eat my words about not seeing VW TDi advertising, I just saw 2 Passat TDI commercials within 5 minutes watching the colts - pats game! Advertising 13 hours of driving time on a tank. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

